# Dosing micronutrients with EDTA/DTPA



## H.. (2 Sep 2014)

I have recived a package of micronutrients with chelates of EDTA and DTPA

it says that it will be stable within Ph of 3,5-7,5

Not quite sure if it is safe to use in aquariums.
Cu, Zn and Mn chelating agent are EDTA, and Fe is DTPA

Is this a god Product and safe to use?

H.


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Sep 2014)

Yes.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chelated-fe.31529/#post-333468

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ei-dosing-using-dry-salts.1211/page-11#post-223034

Cheers,


----------



## H.. (4 Sep 2014)

wow fast reply, thanks

OK, so it is a good chelator, but what if the water has an Ph of over 7,5? will it give me an cloudines or just dont work.

why does it say it is stable up to 7,5 Ph

H.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Sep 2014)

Please review the data in the links above. At higher pH the chelator is not able to hold on to the metal ions due to the higher negative electrostatic charges in the water. The probability of the chelation failing is higher and the positively charged metal ions will tend to break away from the chelator to  combine with other negatively charged ions in the water. If that occurs then the new compound formed by the combination of the positively charged metal and the negatively charged ion, such as PO4 for example, could be a much less soluble material and will precipitate out of solution. That would be the cloudiness and some of the metal would be lost.

Cheers,


----------



## H.. (4 Sep 2014)

thanks ceg

Yes i did read it lightly. But i will need to read it more to fully understand it all.
there was one who had cloudines in the watercolumne, thats why i asked. And my tapwater is 7,7 in Ph

I have not yet tryed the nutrient, because i dont know how much to take.

it is an powder in a one kilo package.
can you tell me how much i should take to make an mixture of one liter so i can dose 10ml mixture to 100 liters of aquarium water. giving me an Fe of 0,1ppm

  6.0 % Fe, 2,4 % Mn, 1,1 % B, 0,25 % Cu, 1,3 % Zn, 0,25 % Mo

H.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Sep 2014)

Hi mate,
              You'll need to add roughly 17 grams of this powder to 1L of water to produce the 0.1ppm Fe per 10L of mix.

Cheers,


----------



## H.. (2 Jan 2016)

ceg4048 said:


> Hi mate,
> You'll need to add roughly 17 grams of this powder to 1L of water to produce the 0.1ppm Fe per 10L of mix.
> 
> Cheers,



Hello again.

I needed to come back and read the dosing amounts again, but now i dont follow ceg´s formula above

Did you mean 17gr powder in one liter of mix gives me 0,1ppmFe for every 100 Liter water, if i dose 10 ml?

H.


----------

